# Vinyl Store for Heat Press and Decal



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

My head is spinning, I have been reading this forum for days, have been on multiple websites for a supplier. What I am looking for is one store that has a vinyl for window decals (I am guessing choice by many is Oracal 651) and one that sells a good heat press vinyl that will be pressed on cotton tshirts. I would like a one stop shop so I don't have to pay alot for shipping. Some stores shipping 1 roll of vinyl and 1 roll heat press vinyl was $30, I think that is crazy. So if anyone can recommend anything. For the t-shirts I want something affordable but also works and looks great. 

Thank you!


----------



## recon44095 (Apr 18, 2010)

USCutter Vinyl Cutters, Supplies, and Sign-Making Equipment
$9.99 shipping


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Another option is......

Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business

Hope this helps.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried CAD-CUT® PS Vinyl from stahls for window decals?
-From stahls what would you recommend for cotton t-shirts, there is alot to choose from


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You don't use heat press vinyl for windows. Use Oracal 651 or FDC calendared vinyl.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know that... CAD-CUT® PS Vinyl, I cant give a link because you have to be logged in, they don't have a product page for it just when your logged in the buy it now you can see it. They show it on a window. But there is no info for it.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

AFAIK Stahls CAD-CUT is heatpress vinyl. I've never known Stahls to manufacture sign vinyl. Do yourself a favor and get Oracal and you'll be on your way to making great decals without the worry.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

okay sounds great, would you share where you buy your oracal vinyl? Still looking for the best deal out there.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I get mine from a local distributor, but these guys are about the cheapest I have found USCutter Vinyl Cutters, Supplies, and Sign-Making Equipment


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

ryanb4614 said:


> Has anyone tried CAD-CUT® PS Vinyl from stahls for window decals?
> -From stahls what would you recommend for cotton t-shirts, there is alot to choose from.


Actually, CAD CUT PS VINYL is a calandered vinyl for windows, cars, etc. It is rated for upto 5 years outdoor life. I have used it myself and can attest that it holds up very well.

For cotton I would point yout towards either Fashion Film, or SportFilm Lite for a thin heat applied vinyl, and Thermo Film for a thicker, more rugged(think sports) heat applied vinyl.

Best regards.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

check out specialty graphics they are a supporter of this site, give a discount for being a member here, and are great to work with.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

adivito said:


> check out specialty graphics they are a supporter of this site, give a discount for being a member here, and are great to work with.


 I believe this is who I am going going with great prices, shipping price is good, plus a discount, cant go wrong. Plus they even have my jetpro ss heat transfer paper.
-Now siser easy weed for vinyl heat transfer or thermoflex or chemica?
-For the decal (car windows) I believe FDC 4200 is what I want?
-Application tape, what is the best deal with that 10 inch roll? and then over lap if I ever make anything bigger? If I am only making window decals what would you recommend whats the most versatile size?

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

